# Co-sleeping cot bargain



## monkeydo

Just thought I'd share my bargain as I'm very proud of it!!

We decided on a babybay co-sleeping cot and we were very close to just forking out the £220 it cost on the NCT website. 

We then had a look around and found it on german amazon for £133 Euros 
with delivery and VAT we have bought it for £134.95. We ordered it on Saturday and it was shipped today, we should have it by the weekend

Link here - https://www.amazon.de/babybay-100100-Beistellbett-Baby-Bettchen-unbehandelt/dp/B000OKPGBE/ref=pd_bxgy_by_img_c

We just need to get a mattress now, we're getting one from here - https://babymattressesonline.co.uk/welcome.html because they make custom sized ones for the Babybay

Happy mama :thumbup:


----------



## Suze

Wow that really is a good bargain and well worth having a search around for :thumbup:


----------



## Bexx

That's a nice crib and not too bad a price. :thumbup:

We have two co-sleepers, though sadly Zachary no longer likes to sleep with me. :(

This one is the crib: https://www.expressyourselfmums.co.uk/Baby-Crib-and-cot/bedside-crib.htm

We liked it so much that when Zachary was too big for it, we bought the full-size cot: https://www.expressyourselfmums.co.uk/Baby-Crib-and-cot/bedside-cot.htm

We bought organic mattresses and bedding to go with them from https://www.littlegreensheep.com They do custom sizes as well if you're interested in going organic. :)


----------

